# New Policy in Effect Immediately



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2013)

POLICY > NO MORE CARPET OR WALLPAPER.

I've been pulling up carpet and for two days now. I've had enough of this dirty stuff that was kept shampooed. No more pulling up trackless strips! Replacing all carpet in living room, dining room and family room with Pergo. Actually the dining room already had Pergo but it was thirteen years old and wouldn't match the new stuff. I don't think I can count all the tack holes in me hands and arms from pulling up those strips.We put up a lot of wall paper when we built 13 years ago but have been replacing it over the past several years. It was in good shape just a b!tch to take down and repaint the walls. 

Where does it say all rooms have to be updated every 10 years or so??? I know it wasn't a man that wrote that rule!!!!!!


----------



## Terry0220 (Aug 10, 2013)

It was on the honey-do list,,,didn't you read???


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2013)

Best thing we ever did 5 years ago was tile the whole house except for the bedrooms. The living room was already wood. So much easier to buy a small area rug and just pitch it every few years after the pets have puked on it enough.....


----------



## Rocky (Aug 10, 2013)

Gee, that was delicate, Mike! 

I know what you mean, though. If we could buy "Spot Shot" in 55 gallon drums, I would save a fortune. My Father's house had hardwood floors everywhere but the kitchen with rugs over top. Lot of wisdom there that I never picked up on until too late. I wish I had wood everywhere including the kitchen and bathrooms. There are some really great products out there now and water is not longer the great bugaboo of hardwood floors.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2013)

We have 3 cats aside from the dog. We clean up cat puke every single day of the week. Sometimes several times a day. What pisses you off the most is that they will actually RUN from tile to fricken CARPET to throw up........

We have tried every variety of cat food we can think of. We are now at the point that we have like 3 bowls with each bowl having a different brand trying to find one that they all can eat and keep it down. No more cats after they are gone. Disgusting creatures!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 10, 2013)

Runningwolf, what is sad is that in the 60s, people put plywood on wood floors, then put carpet.....
It is nasty, I dont care how much you clean it, whats under the carpet is awful.
I have all maple floors...I did what you are doing, all ready.
Not a fun job...


----------



## tonyt (Aug 10, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]"Buy the best, cry once" - Pasquale[/FONT]


----------



## Julie (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree, we have two more rooms with carpeting and hopefully we can have that ripped out by next year, going with laminate flooring all thru the house


----------



## spaniel (Aug 10, 2013)

My house was custom built by a couple who own a flooring business. Yet the hardwoods were not installed well (some gaps) and the carpet is the easiest-to-stain stuff I have ever seen. The dog will drool on it and then overnight a black stain the size of a plate will appear.
That, and when we bought it when it was 15 years old, the wallpaper was already falling off the walls in a few rooms and was a smattering of hideous floral patterns. 

The carpet will stay until our youngest is 5-6 years old, and then it is GONE. No sense replacing stuff when kids are still spilling and staining on it.

We stripped the entire house of wallpaper within a month of buying it and re-painting. We wanted rid of it so bad my wife gave herself carpal tunnel in both hands while 7 months pregnant trying to get it all off. Nasty stuff, not allowed in my house anymore.


----------



## ou8amaus (Aug 10, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> We have 3 cats aside from the dog. We clean up cat puke every single day of the week. Sometimes several times a day. What pisses you off the most is that they will actually RUN from tile to fricken CARPET to throw up........
> 
> We have tried every variety of cat food we can think of. We are now at the point that we have like 3 bowls with each bowl having a different brand trying to find one that they all can eat and keep it down. No more cats after they are gone. Disgusting creatures!



HA! My cats do the exact same thing. They start convulsing and then sprint for the nearest carpet to puke all over. Nothing funnier than seeing a grown man chase a heaving cat all over the living room (Apparently, since me wife literally rotfl at me). I find that as long as we keep the food supply constant they will not binge and purge. Mind you they are short haired cats so we do not have hairball issues. Tile and hardwood all the way...


----------



## bakervinyard (Aug 10, 2013)

Dan, How's this ? years ago we had linoleum tile in the kitchen, the wife asked please take it up and put down ceramic tile. OK hun, what color ?white please! I did a nice job. A year later wife says, will you change the color of the grout ? OK ! It took 2 days to remove the grout. Asked the wife what color grout would you like ? Wife says I'm sorry will you change the tiles also ? I don't like the white anymore, gets dirty too easily. 2 more days taking up the "old" tiles. Then I put down a nice beige tile. Still looks good, but my knees still hurt. LOL. Bakervinyard


----------



## dessertmaker (Aug 10, 2013)

Stained concrete. Absolutely the way to go! Can't scratch it, can't stain it, can't dent it. If you do happen to scratch the seal you just move the furniture get a roller and put some more down. And it's gorgeous!


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm tearing out the carpet in my winery room( 4th bedroom), and putting Pergo in also. I was nervous about water/wine on the Pergo so I bought one of those 25 cent samples they have at Lowes. I cut the sample in half & put the seam together, them I poured water on the seam for 5 days straight, ALL is still good, no swelling or de laminating so Pergo it is!! I never did put wine on the sample only in the sampler! Roy


----------



## rob (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not put down something with a little style and design, I hear Mannington and Quick Step lead in both areas!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I did get the best Pergo Home depot sells. The story begins... First off tell them you have a Lowes charge card. Lowes offer 5% off if you use there card so Home depot matches the deal.
I got a call the product was in. I went and picked up to pallets of it. Took it home and put it in the living room before I noticed they were two different colors.  I called them up the next day and they delivered the right stuff and took the other. Guess what? Two different dye lots, they were a shade different in color. Again I called them up and gave them options; 1. give me 10% off the entire order 2. bring a exact match 3. come pick it all back up. I was told I would get a call back later in the day. I got a call back in 3 minutes and they agreed to the 10% off. 
I took off Tomorrow and Tuesday as the install is a two day job. Hopefully all will go well. I did not have the time to do it myself. I am just finishing up replacing all the wood on my deck with Timber Tech.

As far as the wall paper goes, we put it all on and it was still in excellent condition but the wife wanted a change. A real PITA to remove. She did Faux paint a few walls in each room and they look really good.


----------



## TahunaJR (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing I hate more than wallpaper. Easy to remove but if painting, nothing worse than trying to remove the glue. There are commercial remedies and Internet secrets and believe me none of them work. I've tried every solution but always spend 2+ hours on a 1 x 1 foot section doing my best impression of Mr. Miyagj's "wax on - wax off". 

Best tip I got was from a drywall installer who said once the wallpaper was off, he would cover the walls with a scratch coat of plaster. He said it was quicker, easier and cheaper than trying to remove the wallpaper glue. 

The next wallpaper to paint room I have to tackle, I am going to give this a try!

Joe R.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 11, 2013)

Dan, I have some bad news, you are not on the policy making board in that situation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> Stained concrete. Absolutely the way to go! Can't scratch it, can't stain it, can't dent it. If you do happen to scratch the seal you just move the furniture get a roller and put some more down. And it's gorgeous!



Desert, theres lots to be said about that and it's being used for counters in homes and tasting bars. I see them use it occasionally on HGTV also in homes. When I put my put my patio in I immediately (after waiting the 30 days) stained the concrete and put 4 coats of sealer on it. 5 years later it still looks great. I used Behr concrete stain. I love all of there products EXCEPT for the deck stain for wood. It sucks.



olusteebus said:


> Dan, I have some bad news, you are not on the policy making board in that situation.



LOL that is too funny, I've been fighting it for two years and finally caved in.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2013)

Yep, pets are awesome but they trash a house! We have 6 cats and cat puke sucks!!!!! That being said the floors just seem to get dirty sooooo much faster when they are bare like hardwood. We always wanted hardwood flooring and when we moved into our last house we were excited that 1/2 the house had these wood floors but after a few months we really realized that it was almost impossible yo keep the place looking decent with the bare floors and had it carpeted. Its surely tougher to clean but it doesn't look like it hadn't been cleaned in days after 2 hours either!


----------



## TahunaJR (Aug 11, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Desert, theres lots to be said about that and it's being used for counters in homes and tasting bars. I see them use it occasionally on HGTV also in homes. When I put my put my patio in I immediately (after waiting the 30 days) stained the concrete and put 4 coats of sealer on it. 5 years later it still looks great. I used Behr concrete stain. I love all of there products EXCEPT for the deck stain for wood. It sucks.
> 
> LOL that is too funny, I've been fighting it for two years and finally caved in.



Dan, just curious... Was this area formerly the home of an above ground pool???? We have an almost exact type of patio where we removed a 24 ft. round above ground pool (kids grew up and it was hardly ever used). I put used/donated patio blocks down until I could afford concrete. Still not there yet!

I really like the look. It is exactly what we envisioned! Anyway, was just wondering.

Joe R.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

Funny you mentioned that Joe. I have often envisioned a pool in the spot. The answer is no. We were trying to decide what to do one night while standing on the deck when all of a sudden the idea popped in our head for a round patio. People thought we were crazy, but we have never regretted it. It actually works out very well for entertaining. I did all the work except setting the form and actual pouring and finishing of the concrete. The contractor did an excellent job forming it without leaving any odd edges from the forms. I excavated and leveled using a laser level and ran conduit under it for future wiring in the future. That was a good move as I now use it.


----------



## TahunaJR (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll tell you what Dan, it looks like a perfect fit for my old pool sight.





Yours is 1of the solutions my wife and I discussed along with crushed rock, flagstone, etc. I love the ability to color it to choice. I've even considered painting with an epoxy for a different color. The mis-matched colors drive my wife nuts (being color blind it doesn't bother me!). Anyway, fantastic job and it is certainly in our future!

Having worked foundations and road crews in my college days I think I can frame everything up. But I'll look to a pro for finishing. Again, thanks for info and inspiration!!!!

Joe R.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 11, 2013)

We replaced the carpeting in the first floor, stairs and 2nd floor hallway wid hardwood 2 January's ago. Remodeling the bedroom now, guess what is going in....Hardwood. We though about the laminate then decided to go wood. I have the nailer and door frame saw from 2 years ago. When youngest son moves out, his room and Andrea's room will be hardwood with a throw rug under the bed...So much easier to take care of.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

Joe thats funny how we both got the same concept. I went to a block company that makes there own products and bought the blocks for the retaining wall there. They weigh like 75# each. Nothing like that small stuff at the big box stores. We talked about stamped concrete but I'm not a real big fan of it. If you wanted to put a rocker on it, it would not be a nice rock. Plus I was on vacation and saw a lot of it down in the DR and a lot of it cracked, it looks really bad if it cracks. Fortunately we did not end up with any cracks.


----------



## Arne (Aug 12, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I did get the best Pergo Home depot sells. The story begins... First off tell them you have a Lowes charge card. Lowes offer 5% off if you use there card so Home depot matches the deal.
> I got a call the product was in. I went and picked up to pallets of it. Took it home and put it in the living room before I noticed they were two different colors.  I called them up the next day and they delivered the right stuff and took the other. Guess what? Two different dye lots, they were a shade different in color. Again I called them up and gave them options; 1. give me 10% off the entire order 2. bring a exact match 3. come pick it all back up. I was told I would get a call back later in the day. I got a call back in 3 minutes and they agreed to the 10% off.
> I took off Tomorrow and Tuesday as the install is a two day job. Hopefully all will go well. I did not have the time to do it myself. I am just finishing up replacing all the wood on my deck with Timber Tech.
> 
> As far as the wall paper goes, we put it all on and it was still in excellent condition but the wife wanted a change. A real PITA to remove. She did Faux paint a few walls in each room and they look really good.


 
If you are active military or vet, bring a military I.D. to Home Depot and they give you 10% off any time. Arne.


----------

